# كل يوم تحت صليبك



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2005)

دي اكتر ترنيمة بحس انها بتلمسني 

" كل يوم تحت صليبك " 

​
تم تعديل الرابط


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (15 أكتوبر 2005)

سلام المسيح.
الرابط للأسف لا يعمل, ولاكن ترنيمة رائعة الرب يباركك.


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا مينا على الترنيمه


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا موننا انك  نزلت الترنيمة دى رائعة اوى وانا بحبها اوى اوى 

هيا فعلا بتلمسنى كتير انا كمان

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mark (22 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعوض تعب محبتك الترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا وكلماتها خطيرة شكرا ليك ....


----------



## الملاك الصغير (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يخليك لينا الحقيقه ترنيمه جميله جدا انا مكنتش اعرفها بس اخويا قلى عليها ومصدقتش لما لقتها هنا على المنتدى ربنا يجازيك نظير تعبك


----------



## jojo_josiph (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*متشكر جدا حبيبى انا بدور عليها بقالى كتير اوى*


----------



## simsim77 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على الترنيمة الحلوة دي


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا مينا


----------



## love vois (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدا ربنا يعوضك خير 
ميرسى كتييييييييييييير


----------



## rivo_vovo (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى خالص يا كوبتك
بجد انا بحب الترنيمه دى جدا جدا
مرسى تانى ليك


----------



## robert_nfs (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

انا كمان بحب الترنيمه دى جدا و مبسوط انى بشارك فى الموقع الرائع ده.. ربنا يعوضكم كلكم و يبارك الموقع كمان و كمان .. و ياريت لو حد عندو رابط للترنيمه يحطها عشان مش لاقيها عندى .. شكرا .. روبرت


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

شكرا لكل الاخوة الاحباء اللي قاموا بالرد

ويسعدني للغاية اني الترنيمة لاقت اعجابكم وفرحتوا بيها 

الرب يديم فرحكم دائما في اسم يسوع

بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ robert_nfs

اخي الحبيب رابط الترنيمة يعمل فقط كليك يمين علي مكان التحميل واختار save target as وحدد المكان اللي هتنزل فيه وهتحمل معاك " الرابط لسه مجربه بنفسي "

سلام ونعمة


----------



## farafiro (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

Coptic Man
مرسي على الترنيمه الجميله دي، بس ممكن أعرف مين اللي بيرنمها؟؟


----------



## jolias (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

شكرا على الترنيمة الرائعة دى انا بحبها اووووووووى


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

انا سعيد جدا اني الترنيمة عجبتكم

وشكرا لمروركم

بالنسبة لسؤالك يا فرافيرو اللي بيرنم الترنيمة الانبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

_*:yaka:*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

*شكرااااااااااااا يا كوبتك على الترنيمة الجميلة دى
ربنا يعووووووضك *


----------



## tina_tina (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل يوم تحت صليبك*

انا عاوزة الترنيمة دى
وبجد مفيش رابط بيحملها
بس شكرا يا كوبتك


----------

